# I wish i had resisted!!!



## happe (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi there

I am looking for some advice.....

I have been really really silly and did a pregnancy test today and it was negative!   Today i am 8dpt 5dt, my OTD is 26th Oct!

I was just wondering if anyone has done the same and got a positive result in the end?  I really wish i hadn't done it and i promised myself that i wouldn't! I have made myself so angry, why did i do it!! I now won't re-test until OTD!

I have also had some AF type crampy pains which have been on and off, just hoping its not on the way!

Look forward to hearing some positive news!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi There, 

Just wanted to say don't beat yourself up we have all done it, this 2ww is enough to drive anyone to it..... you have tested way too early there is no way a test could show anything this early if you were pregnant it would prob be too early to detect the hormone. 

I also test on Tuesday and like you have had cramps on and off since the transfer other than that I don't have any other signs, I too have been tempted to test but don't want my dream to be over just yet. 

Hope your ok, keep positive. 

Good Luck x


----------



## happe (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Moonshine

Thank you for your positive vibes and or saying that it would be too early to pick anything up anyway. Fingers crossed it will be good news for us both next week!!!     

I really was a very naughty girl but like you say it is so hard!

Hope we both get some good news. 

xxxxx


----------



## Emi777 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi there, yea, i gave in today and did a PT which was BFN. sooooo dissappointed.  Phoned the clinic who reasurred me its way to early.  My offical date is 29th.  So    as l have bleeding aswell, would be due tomo!  Had 1 blast. transferred, so far not looking good for me!!!
   wishing us all some good luck and     
Stay strong


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Happi and Emmi77 I test on 26 October 2010.  I haven't tested early but the temptation is there.  I ordered a pregnancy kit when I was doing my grocery shopping online the other day.  I mentioned to DH about it who suprisingly was really angry about it.  8dpt5dt is too early.  I was thinking about testing tomorrow but if it's negative DH said I would get upset and it would make the last 2 days worse.  Sending you some


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Happe,

8dp5dt is not too early to get a BFP, that is when I got mine and plenty of other people have too. You need to use a First Response test for very early testing, if you havent already.

However, everyone is different and there is no set time as to when you should get a BFP, if you are going to get one, this is why the clinics give you and OTD to give you the maximum time available for you to get a BFP. So just because you didnt when you tested, doesnt mean you wont in a few days.

I hope your result changes and you get a BFP - think positive    

Cozy


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun, sorry to crash ur thread, jst wanted to say, dnt panic u have tested too early for a + result. but now u knw the trigger shot is out of ur system, id try nt to worry hopefully the pains is ur embie snuggling in tight! 

i knw ladies that have tested 2days b4 otd and got a + so id leave it nw till nearer the time. 

good luck hun, x x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh yes always did it and wished I hadn't -   

I got a BFN day before OTD and a BFP on the day.

And AF pains are a pretty good sign. There's a thread here somewhere in polls that Avon Queen moderates that looks at who felt AF pains and got a BFP and there's a great correlation.

So don't drive yourself    - you never know until you know and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Reb


----------



## happe (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Thank you all so much for your kind replies.  

Today is 10dp5dt and i am now experiencing some very very slight bleeding, i hope this isn't bad news?      Not sure what i should do??

Thank you all for your advice.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Could poss b implantation?x


----------



## happe (Jun 20, 2010)

My af arrived fully today so i am absolutely gutted and have cried all day so far.


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry  . Take good care and stay strong. You'll get there.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh no, sorry hun. x x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Happe,

have you done a HPT or had bloods done? It may not be over, some people do bleed as if AF has come. Dont want to build your hopes up too much, but you need to do a test just to make sure.

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I bled from 3 days before OTD with DD - and got a neg on the day with a cheap test too.  I was pg though, but needed to wait a little longer to see it.

Do test hun - good luck.x


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Sallywags, just reading your post.  Did your clinic ask you to test again a week later after the bleed?  Or did you test on otd again with a better test?  Your post has given me some hope.  The reason I ask is because I used a cheapie test on Saturday 11dp2dt and I had pink discharge and cramps yesterday afternoon and evening.  It's seemed to have stopped now.  I'm hoping my test will be postive on otd.  I'm using clearblue this time not tescos.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Basically, i had a full-on AF from about 3 days prior to otd, but did do a half hearted test on the day with a ebay-special!! (the really really cheap little sticks) i only gave it about 2-3 minutes i suppose - and it is the only pg test in my history that i haven't gone back to later in the day to examine in minute detail!!

Given how heavy AF was it would never have occured to me to test again later, so i didn't bother.

Two weeks later, i was recovering from yet another hangover (drank myself into a bucket after this 'BFN', as we couldn't afford any more tx), but realised that my hangover wasn't going away....

something made me do another test, and it came up instantly, even on the ebay cheapy test!  So i was actually nearly 6 weeks pg when i found out! i was terrified, obviously, having drunk like a fish, and obviously stopped my progesterone support.  however, despite several other big bleeds, my little girl hung on in there throughout and eventually had to be dragged out with a ventouse!!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG!    I'm speechless!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Good luck with your test btw - oh and i always used tesco (apart from cheap ebay ones!) and never had any probs - but i know some people swear by the more expensive ones.  i'm just too tight to cough up for posh ones!!

xx


----------



## happe (Jun 20, 2010)

I called the clinic yesterday who asked me to test today. Was a BFN. Gutted xxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

oh hun


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

so sorry


----------

